# Ge x500



## photog4life (Dec 26, 2011)

I got a ge x500 for christmas and am wondering is it a good camera for a beginner? This is my very first camera so i dont know how good it is... i know 16 mp is good and the lens looks like its made of glass so thats good right? and i know it is not a dslr... thanks for your help and here is a picture i took with it (unedited)


----------



## ph0enix (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm not sure about the camera but the dog's face is out of focus and its front legs are cut off.


----------



## photog4life (Dec 26, 2011)

yeah he took a step forward just as i took it and since he wasnt my dog and we were running late i didnt have a chance to redo it...    sad thing is that was with auto focus on haha


----------



## ph0enix (Dec 26, 2011)

What you're saying is that the photo was not worth posting.  Why don't you take some more (of anything  you like - you don't have to leave your house, office or wherever it is that you currently are) and pick one (or a few) that you actually like, then share it with us?
Your last comment says to me that you need to learn how autofocus actually works and what its limitations are.

Welcome to TPF!


----------



## photog4life (Dec 26, 2011)

yeah i guess so  i just got lazy haha  and i dont plan on using auto focus anymore


----------



## ph0enix (Dec 26, 2011)

photog4life said:


> yeah i guess so  i just got lazy haha  and i dont plan on using auto focus anymore



You should absolutely plan on using autofocus (most of the time) but also read the section on it in the camera's manual so you know how to use it efficiently.  If you still have questions regarding it afterward, feel free to post them here.


----------



## photog4life (Dec 26, 2011)

seriously?? i always thought it was frowned upon...  ok well i use it then and my owners manual pretty much just tells me how to put it together and delete photos....   though i have a book called the everything digital photography book  so there is probably a section in there i just havent found it


----------



## ph0enix (Dec 26, 2011)

Have you looked at page 47 of the user guide?  Stop being lazy or you will discourage people from wanting to help you


----------



## photog4life (Dec 26, 2011)

im so sorry i just realized that the user guide was on the cd.... i hadn't gotten around to downloading the software so i hadnt even used the cd and i knew it wasnt in the box....


----------



## photog4life (Dec 26, 2011)

i already knew about those settings just from looking thru the camera. should i have have continous focus on? because i feel that at times even with it on it still doesnt focus clearly... maybe it was because it was on the built in screen?


----------



## photog4life (Dec 26, 2011)

ok got another quesion... whenever i take photos from like a 45 degree angle the side closest to me will be focused but the other side wont be... is there anyway i can fix this?


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 26, 2011)

Shoot with a smaller f/stop. Although you're probably indoors at night so that would be quite difficult.


----------



## fosgood11 (Aug 8, 2012)

phonix you don't have to be so nice about it.


----------



## o hey tyler (Aug 8, 2012)

fosgood11 said:


> phonix you don't have to be so nice about it.



Did you join the forum just to bump a year old thread and post this?


----------



## PatrickSutherla (Jan 9, 2016)

To the person who got the x500, currently, that's the camera I use as well. What I've noticed is that this camera is a LOT better with close up, macro type shots. Try taking some like that. I have some of them on my page, feel free to check them out.


----------

